

OneRyng - Better than TinyURL - crystalarchives
http://www.oneryng.com

======
aggieben
Interesting, but the benefit of tinyurls is that I can copy-paste them into
emails and chat and so on, and people can click on them. It's a one-step
process, and there are tons of applications that support opening links.

OneRyng is a three-step process (go to oneryng.com, enter keyword, click
"warp"), and zero application support (and very unlikely to get much).

No, thanks.

